# Embossed Barq's bottle



## CeacyM (Oct 12, 2011)

My son recently found some old Barq's bottles and I was wondering if anyone could give me some info about them. Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/barq.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barq's

http://barqs.com/index.jsp

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Barqs/104145092956443

 .


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2011)

hey nice pix looks like my computer desk as well as my bottles....................??????


----------



## digdug (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  The Barqs embossed bottles were made into the 1980's. I have a few in my collection that are marked 80 (1980) and 81 (1981). Fairly common but still a good find.


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

wouldnt they have had the acl on the front???[8|][8|]


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2011)

brandon surely you have an embossed barqs from  miss?


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

actually i dont...................but ill get one[][]


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2011)

TRY AND FIND ONE THAT SAYS BARQS ROOT BEER EMBOSSED, NOT THE ITS GOOD, THE ROOT BEER BOTTLES ARE EARLIER,  THE ITS GOOD BOTTLES DATE INTO THE 70S


----------



## CeacyM (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry! I am very new to this and did not mean to post someone else's photo. I was trying to compare my bottles to the ones you have pictured. I would be happy to remove it if someone could tell me how.
 CeacyM


----------



## CeacyM (Oct 14, 2011)

There are some #'s and markings on the bottom of the bottle. Would that info help date the bottle? I'm not really interested in value, only trying to figure out more info. The bottle wasn't buried very deepy and was really clean. This area, including my home, was under several feet of water during Katrina. I'm thinking it may have been in someone's home prior to that.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2011)

> There are some #'s and markings on the bottom of the bottle. Would that info help date the bottle?


 
 Hello Ceacy,

 Welcome, and yes, the information on the bottom may indeed date it. Please post a photo.


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

i saw an amber NDNR Barq's at a festival the other day.............are they any good?[8|]


----------



## CeacyM (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is a photo of the bottom of the Barq's bottle. Under 'BILOXI' the # is 33, above 'MISS' the # is 6, on the right the # is 68 and on the left there appears to be possibly a 'G' or a 'C' inside a circle. Thank you for all of your assistance!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2011)

> and on the left there appears to be possibly a 'G' or a 'C' inside a circle.


 
 Hey Ceacy,

 "C in a circle........Chattanooga Glass Company, Chattanooga, TN & other plant locations in later years (1901-1988), mark was used c.1927-1988. The circle reportedly may be either "single line" or "double line" on some earlier bottles....

 G in a circle.........probably Gayner Glass Works (1898-1937), later Gayner Glass Company, Salem, NJ (1937-1957+). Mark reportedly used in the c. 1920s on machine-made bottles. Gayner Glass Co. was bought by National Bottle Corporation in 1957. I currently do not have info on later marks, and whether, or how long after 1957, Gayner continued to use their own trademarks on their glass production." From.

Barg's Buzz...

 Can you share photos of the rest of your bottle, as there may be further identifying elements in the paint or embossing. I'm guessing it's from Chattanooga, but don't know if that "68" is a date, or plant code.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 5, 2012)

Those particular bottles were used from the 50s up until the 60s. When Bill Barq took over he wanted a cheaper to make bottle so he ditched the ACLS for the embossed bottles. Sometime in the 70s they brought the ACL back. These particular bottles aren't worth anything unless it's the ROOT BEER version and only if it has a town on it.


----------

